# Branson Executive Timbers/Branson Log Homes



## susant (Jun 14, 2010)

We have been members of this resort for 5 years now and have recently found out that they have closed.  Interval International will not honor any exchanges with us.  

We haven't been able to reach them because all of their phone numbers have been disconnected.  

We paid lots of monies for this timeshare.  What do you do now?  Any suggestions?

Thanks!:annoyed:


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 14, 2010)

This apparently started back in 2007.  Here is a little bit of info. - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=121900

You may want to contact the poster in that thread for more info.  Click on Dynasty's blue user name to send them an email.


----------



## joemarh (Dec 23, 2010)

*Executive Timbers*

I have the same problem as how we can get in touch with them as I live in Drums PA  We have veen members since 5005  Please let me know if more info is available 
Mary Ann Halcisak
joemarh@gmail.com





susant said:


> We have been members of this resort for 5 years now and have recently found out that they have closed.  Interval International will not honor any exchanges with us.
> 
> We haven't been able to reach them because all of their phone numbers have been disconnected.
> 
> ...


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 23, 2010)

Joe - Susan has not been back to TUG since posting in June.  

Post #2 has a blue link to a more extensive discussion of this topic.  Click on it, and then you can contact anyone in the discussion by clicking on their blue user name.  A drop down menu will open and in most cases you will be able to send them an email.


----------

